# Jim Smith canopy



## Dennis Flamini (Dec 16, 2012)

We need more guys like Jim on the forum, i see him about every 15 years, i shot off an e-mail to him about the canopy on his Renegade 2 and he came right back with photos he scanned of the construction probably 40 years ago!
Dennis in Chicago


----------

